# Camera suggestions



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I bought an Olympus 1030SW. They have a reputation of developing leaks. Mine did in the first 6 months and their customer service is terrible. Don't go that direction.


----------



## AdventureCanoe (Aug 26, 2009)

I think the Pentax Optio W80 is the best. They are on sale at Amazon.com Some people like the Canon D10 but I think its a little to big. There is a good review of all of them over at dpreview. They seemed to think that the image quality on the Olympus sucked. 

I bought the fuji but returned it after a few photos because it did suck. Now I have the Pentax and love it.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*canon powershot*

If your looking for a small camara that you will be happy with you will want the powershot. It's a really nice camara i have one. It's quality is amazing. The rebel is good, but very expensive and is big and bulkey. The rebel is mainly for professional photographers. You will be very happy with the powershot. It's cost is around 350-400 dollars.


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

*olympus 770sw*

I've owned an olympus 770sw for a couple of years now. It is a great small camera. shock and waterproof was a must for the river and it takes good action shots. I know others will say otherwise, but I love mine and use it for all photo opportunities now.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I take it you are flying in. Quito or Guayaquil you can buy a camera right at the airport, about 20% cheaper or if you are good at barterring maybe a little bit less.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

I make a living on the river taking pictures. While other photographers must carry a pelican case, get out of their boats, dry their hands, take the shots, put the camera back in the case, get back in their kayak, catch up to the rafts, get far enough ahead of them to have time to start the process over, I pull out my camera, take the shot, stuff it back in my life jacket. I never fall behind and I don't have to worry about my camera getting wet when it rains. Canon G 10 with a hard-shell waterproof case: great investment.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Have an Oly. 1030SW. Took some very nice photos on a 15 day Grand Canyon trip during which it lived in my pfd pocket. Went through 5 batteries and 3 memory cards. And then a Mexico trip with cenote and ocean snorkeling. I was very careful with keeping the gaskets clean with a q-tip when changing batteries or cards. One person on the GC trip had an Oly 830(?) and it filled with water.
The video is not so great but ok. Colors seem better than our Canon. No experience with Oly. service. Have gotten 3 replacement Canons in our family on warranty. 2 bad ccd's and one stuck lens. Had a Pentax (non waterproof) fail after a couple of years. Paid $$$ for repair and it failed after the warranty expired.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I was also going to suggest the G10 (or G11 depending on how long you can wait). Wasn't even going to suggest the hardshell but if you can swing it that would be a great way to go. 
The G series are great cameras. A lot of pros carry them as a third camera (no working pros use Rebels). They're a great convenient size (about the same as a Leica or other rangefinders). It's not a fit-in-your pocket kind of camera but for a point and shoot they're great quality. Excellent for street photography because they're smaller and more discreet than a SLR. I suggest most people should look at these cameras if they're considering an SLR and come up with good reasons why they need an SLR before they spend the extra money and deal with carrying extra gear, lenses, etc.

If you're looking for just a waterproof point and shoot (and can't afford the G10 & case option or that's too big for what you want) then that recent dpreview article on them (as someone already mentioned) is very thorough and will give you some good ideas on what to buy. I think it pretty much came down to the Canon and the Panasonic with the Pentax coming up right after them from what I remember. The review is here:

'Waterproof' Camera Group Test (Q2 2009) Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

Try to get into a good camera shop and play around with some of these and see what you like and what feels good if you can.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

I've got the Olympus 7-something and it has been great for having the camera there to take quick shots, however 9/10 images are average at best (easy to say that's the photographer not the camera, however I'm not a complete hack when it comes to framing a shot). The video quality is close to being a waste of time, the colors and resolution are lacking. I was snorkelling in kauai last fall and water made its way into the memory card, thought all was toast but managed to save the pics and the camera is still working great. They seem to have a flaw with the lens cover freezing open, but I haven't had that issue yet. My buddy's olympus took the full force of a rock when he was half pinned under a rock on the numbers and his still works (has a bullet sized dent on the front case) so they are tough little bastards.
I've read the review on the Canon and having 2 other canon cameras, 1 point and shoot and 1 slr, I know my replacement pfd camera will be that one. my 2 cents.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

no to keep building up the g 10 - and after what Acetomato said, I want the g 11 - but the g 10 is 14.7 mega pixel camera. While that means the camera is a little less forgiving if you are a rank amature, once you get the hang of some basic settings that will carry you through 2 or 3 different light situations, the pictures are amazingly clear. At 15 mega pixels, you can blow your photos up to 6' X 8', not inches, feet! Just think, most pros shooting pictures on the river are taking shots with cameras of between 7 and 10 mega pixel resolution.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Ditto on the G series.

I shoot a DSLR for my normal work, but my backup is a G9. If you want a P&S that comes close to the control you'll find in an slr, the g series will get you there. Image quality is also only a very small drop down from an SLR, this can't be said about most P&S cameras.

Find a G that fits your budget & you'll be happy. The case that hotchkiss mentioned is a great investment, well worth the $$ compared to most housings.

Have a great trip!
oh btw, if you're thinking about a rebel, just get a **D series instead, much more well built for little more $$. The rebel is a great body for landscapes & easy shots, but it doesn't take a beating & deal with environmental issues like a D does.


----------



## AdventureCanoe (Aug 26, 2009)

The new Canon G11 looks like a really nice camera. If you're looking for pro caliber shots and don't need it to be waterproof I'd go with that one. 

If you want it waterproof and compact then the Pentax Optio W80 or the Canon D10 are the way to go. 

It depends on how many shots you think you're going to take in the water or out of the water. Are you in a raft or a kayak. If you're in a raft then you can pop almost anything out of the pelican case and get a good shot. In a kayak it's hard to keep the camera dry all the time.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Sweet! Thanks everybody for all of the advice.

I spent about 3 hours reading reviews and trying to figure out what I am going to do. This is NOT an easy choice to make. It's almost as if I eventually just need to get 2 different camera. 1 waterproof point n shoot and a nice G series for the days I feel like carrying around a bigger sized camera.

If I go big I think I am sold on the G10. But, I'm not sure if I feel like having a camera this size for this trip. Plus I don't think I'm ready to shell out the 500 bones yet. I'm kinda leaning towards having the pocket size point n shoot for the ease of traveling. (not that the G series is that big)

Originally I was just going to buy the cheap $200 SD powershot because some friends of mine used it while traveling and it took some great photos. But then I started thinking if I spend $200, why not spend $100 more for the waterproof to have when I am kayaking. 

I am probably gonna go for the Pentax W60 (maybe the W80) The reason I'm thinking of the W60 over the 80 is because of what the review wrote in dpreview.com. They said the 60 has clearer pics than the 80, but the 80 has a better video mode.

AdventureCanoe: Do you find that the W80 has good enough pic quality? Also, the review mentioned the slower focus time... what's your thought on this?


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I'm not trying to push you into the G's, but just so you have the info- with the G11 coming out you should be able to get G10's for cheaper.
The combo of both cameras would be great. One small waterproof compact you can keep in your PFD for quick grabs and the G in the boat for better shots when you have a little more time.


----------



## AdventureCanoe (Aug 26, 2009)

I read those reviews. I think that most of it is a little more technical than any of us actually need. The Pentax produces marvelous images and I am quite happy with it. I have the 3 year old high end Canon SD camera, a Nikon d70 & d90 and my dad has a Nikon D300. 

The image quality on the Pentax is a little better than the old Canon point and shoot and not quite as good as the newer big Nikons. That said, the images and prints are very pleasing and unless you take a photo with every camera and compare them side by side I think you'll like it. 

Image quality is less a function of megapixels and has more to do with post processing and noise. The new G11 is 10mp the G10 is 15... Canon made a bold move with that but I think the images will be better. I think the same is true for the W60 vs W80... less pixels equals less noise and a cleaner image. 

I would avoid the Fuji WP like the plague its pretty much worthless across the board.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Sweet. Thanks again for the advice. I'm buying the W80 for my quick little point and shoot and then maybe later this winter I will buy a G10, or 11.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh man, the kayak vacation trip camera selection. It has no good answer. Good thing you're not looking to bring a camcorder as well. 

You want a nice small pocketable camera so you can bring it with you everywhere and forget about it, but you inevitable sacrifice picture quality over a larger camera. I was in Ecuador myself last winter and carried around a Canon SD870 as my primary camera. For it's size it has awesome image quality and offers some useful, albeit limited manual settings. 

However, on the water, I borrowed a friend's Pentax W# (prior to the W60) camera. I took a ton of shots on the water that I never would have gotten had I not had a waterproof camera. The bummer is that the image quality is really poor even compared with the Canon SD. Shooting conditions are tough as well: dark canyons, moving objects, shooting in an surging eddy, pulling camera out really quick to get a shot... I think the newer generation has improved image quality somewhat, but that's still the big problem in my opinion with using the waterproof camera as the "do everything" camera. 

If it were me, I'd get the waterproof camera sporting the absolute best image quality, because it will still probably be mediocre compared to the non-waterproof options. I'd definitely lean towards the W60 over the W80 given that parameter. Maybe the Panasonic based on the reviews. Some people don't seem to be bothered at all by image quality though as long as they have a shot, but it tends to bother me if it's significant.

One other note: I found the lack of lens cover on the water a big problem. Or another way of saying it is, lots of my photos had water droplets on the lens despite dunking and shaking. The Olympus seems to be the only one that gives you a cover though and their image quality seems to be about the worst. A lot of people recommend attaching a little shammy or cloth to your PFD to wipe off your lens. I did not do that, but wish I had.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I picked up a Oly 1050SW for $125. <<---- is the only reason I bought it. It's actually been better than expected. The biggest caveat is that its lens is incredibly slow. It's great in the brights, but terrible in the shade. 

I'm a picky DSLR shooter though, and am never satisfied with the images. Most of the pics I've taken from the boat have been in sticky situations where i just want it to be done with. It's nice that I'm not fretting about the camera all day. Video is ok too.


----------



## ldemuth6 (May 31, 2009)

I'd go with the Olypus STYLUS TOUGH 8000- virtually indestructable both onthe water and at 21,000ft. LOVE IT!


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

yea Marko, that's the problem: if you spend the $500 on the G 10, you have to blow another $200 on the waterproof case. It's good to 30 meters, not that you'll ever be 90' down in a river, but it really is bomber proof. That said, if you aren't going to be making any money with the camera, if it's not going to pay for itself, it's probably not worth the expense. 

Wow, I'm really surprised the G 11 is only going to be 10 mega-pixels. That's kind of disappointing. More forgiving, but less potential. Hmmm


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Everybody keeps talking about the g10, g11, but if you're on a budget the g9 or even older is still twice the camera that most of the others are.

I carry my g9 in my pocket when I DH mtnbike, not exactly a monster camera. Unless you go quite a ways back the megapixels are a minor issue. I have shots from my 10d (6mp) blown up to 40x60 & they look great. I know people that have the original 1D (2 or 4 mp?) that have gone just as big.

The difference between the tiny cameras & the slightly bigger ones is rather large, the extra optics & larger sensor make a big difference. I believe the G is the only pocketable camera to use the same sensor as the dslrs.

Compare a 15mp P&S shot to a shot on a dslr on it's lowest MP setting, the dslr will likely win because of optics. 

In my opinion it really comes down to how much you care about taking a pic that you would want to put on the wall, that's my main motivation in what I buy.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm not sure I can agree with that, though you may know more about photography than I do. Regardless, I've always been under the impression that the point of a dslr camera is that they allows for larger pixel sizes because of larger sized image sensors. That's what makes a 15 mp camera competitive with a dslr camera.

Anyway, all that aside, a dslr camera is a pain in the neck on the river. Water-proof cases can't be come by and as someone stated above, pulling a camera in and out of a pelican case is a nightmare. I'm not saying that a G 10 is the answer to everyone's needs, but I would never suggest a dslr camera to anyone who is kayaking. I've been taking pictures on the river for too long to go back to the old days of getting in and out of a boat to take shots with a huge camera.

Waterproof cameras or a camera that can be covered with an indestructible case are the only ones I'd suggest. On the river I want a camera that will be a convenience, not a chore. 

However, what you say is right. As good as the G series cameras are, they're not going to be able to truely compete with a 1 or 2 thousand dollar camera... at least in terms of absolute photo quality.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I guess that came across wrong. You're basically right, it's a combination of pixel density and a huge difference in optics. You can squeeze a lot of MP on a sensor, but the closer they are the more fringing & noise you'll see.

My main point was that with the G having the same size sensor as a dslr, that 12mp (or 15 or 10...) on a G is much less dense (and therefore will help to produce better images) than a comparable camera. It also will have a bit better optics than most of the cmopetitors. I'm not advocating buying a dslr (ok well, I would, but not in this case) I'm simply saying that the sensor & optics in the G are just much better than the other cameras like the optio. 

I spent a month trying to find a camera that would create the image qualtiy that I needed with the ability to put it in my pocket, the leica & G9 were the only ones that fit my bill, but the Canon was WAY cheaper. I can see where from a size standpoint it may still not fit the bill for some folks.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm with you, it was the size of the camera, at first, that interested me more than anything. For as well as it performs, the options it give a photographer, it's really pretty small. Now I've just grown to love the thing. I'd sacrifice my dog before my camera and she's probably my best friend!

On the other hand, when I have a pretty penny saved up, I'd love nothing more than going all out on a high-end dslr camera. Since '89, I have used nothing but Canon. My first was a hand-me-down 8mm film camera, then I got a low-end digital, then a water-proof 7 mp camera and now I've got this G series. I don't think I'll ever purchase anything except Canon... then again, I'm an amateur photographer, so what the heck do I really know. 

If you could blow 3k on a camera, do you know what you'd go with?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I'd go with exactly what I have! (spend less $ on the body & more on the lenses)

50D with grip and a few L lenses, My favorite right now is the f/4L 70-200IS. I love this lens.
Good glass will bring you past 3k in a hurry. Most good things are white, whitewater, powder, and canon L lenses!


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

*Best Waterproof Camera*

I just saw this thread and I know I'm a little late but I'm sure others would still like to know; I specialize in reviewing waterproof cameras. The best one out now is the Pentax w80. It does have a downside to it though the battery life, like the Olympus, is much less than the w60 but the two extra pixels really give you a much tighter picture. If the wide angle is no big deal (I personally love it) that go with the Pentax ws80. 
You can get them as a combo with the Surf Camera case.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

surfboob said:


> I just saw this thread and I know I'm a little late but I'm sure others would still like to know; I specialize in reviewing waterproof cameras. The best one out now is the Pentax w80. It does have a downside to it though the battery life, like the Olympus, is much less than the w60 but the two extra pixels really give you a much tighter picture. If the wide angle is no big deal (I personally love it) that go with the Pentax ws80.
> You can get them as a combo with the Surf Camera case.


Wow - I looked at this guys site. Not impressed. It seems to mostly be a promo for his surf camera cases. I think his post should get moved to the commercial posts section.

For those looking for camera advice: I got a Panasonic DMC-TS1. I love it so far. Panasonic's proprietary batteries (Pricey$) annoy me, otherwise the camera rocks. DPReview did a in-depth test of waterproof cameras recently - 'Waterproof' Camera Group Test (Q2 2009) Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

If you are looking I would start there.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Gotta agree with raftus on that being a commercial post and some of the advice on the site was off too.


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

raftus said:


> Wow - I looked at this guys site. Not impressed. It seems to mostly be a promo for his surf camera cases. I think his post should get moved to the commercial posts section.
> 
> For those looking for camera advice: I got a Panasonic DMC-TS1. I love it so far. Panasonic's proprietary batteries (Pricey$) annoy me, otherwise the camera rocks. DPReview did a in-depth test of waterproof cameras recently - 'Waterproof' Camera Group Test (Q2 2009) Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review
> 
> If you are looking I would start there.


Hold on! My post was very relative to this topic about advise on waterproof cameras. Sounds like your jealous about something. 
As far as your Lumix DMC-TS1 goes, that camera is way too big & bulky not to mention very heavy. Btw- I sell those too for an even better profit but I would never discredit myself by saying that's a better camera than the Pentax w80. 
The DP Reviews are given in a little kiddy pool standing in one spot and then they put out a very detailed technical review that most compact digital users could care less about not to mention knowing what it all means. 
My reviews are given while out in big surf, daily! I'm talking with lot of action and movement as I'm taking the shots while sitting and balancing on a shortboard. 
Then I feed the reviews in a layman's terminology so the majority of us compact camera users can understand. 
I just received the new GE G3WP and will be reviewing it hopefully this Thu as a big swell should be hitting San Diego then.


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

acetomato said:


> Gotta agree with raftus on that being a commercial post and some of the advice on the site was off too.


Sorry but my advice is for action photography not family pictures.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

surfboob said:


> Sorry but my advice is for action photography not family pictures.


As long as your selling what you are talking about, that's a commercial post in my book.

If you want to keep giving camera advice, drop your website link if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Once again, I gotta agree about the commercial posting. 
As for taking family pics, I don't know too much about that sort of thing- no family. I am, however, speaking from the point of view of having a camera in my hand since i was about six years old and spending five years at one of the best photo schools in the world. But all I use that knowledge for is takin' snapshots of my nonexistent two year old son playing with my cat that I don't have and making pretty pictures of sunsets and hanging them on the fridge. I don't really know anything about _Action_ photography.

With that, I'm stepping out of this conversation. Not interested in getting into a Buzz flame war.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

surfboob said:


> Sounds like your jealous about something.
> As far as your Lumix DMC-TS1 goes, that camera is way too big & bulky not to mention very heavy. Btw- I sell those too for an even better profit but I would never discredit myself by saying that's a better camera than the Pentax w80.
> The DP Reviews are given in a little kiddy pool standing in one spot and then they put out a very detailed technical review that most compact digital users could care less about not to mention knowing what it all means.
> 
> Then I feed the reviews in a layman's terminology so the majority of us compact camera users can understand.


Dude. The TS1 big bulky and heavy? Try light, small, and very durable with a great lens, real optical stabilization, good IQ, and HD video. Have you even used the camera you are talking about? 5.3oz vs 4.8oz in your #1 recommendation is a huge weight difference? WTF are you smoking.

Further, DPreview's reviews are nothing short of excellent. They are essentially industry standard. Bashing them without evidence is attacking your own dwindling credibility. If you think they are too complex and you don't care about important performance factors, maybe you should be using one of these:









They are pretty light... do you make a case for that?

You are one of those dillweeds who goes about the internet looking for forum threads that you can bump to advertise your stuff. If you want to advertise, pay. If you don't want to pay, don't advertise.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

surfboob said:


> Sorry but my advice is for action photography not family pictures.


You got me, _i_ _only take pictures of brick walls._ I have never used cameras to make a living, been published, or used them to take action shots. I have no covers to my credit and have never used a camera on a white water rafting trip or used my L lenses capture action sequences. 

Oh wait - I have done all of those things. Try taking a less offensive and more balanced stance and you might get some respect.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Hahahahahaha surfbob has a warning on his website telling people that Amazon.com is a shady vendor and they should buy cameras from his noname website instead.


----------



## buddypdx (Mar 28, 2009)

i use the Lumix DMC-TS1 and think it's great. it fits right into my PFD's front pocket, does not have a lens that juts out, fires up quickly, and the image size is quite large (12MP). i have noticed, tho, the image gets a bit fuzzy when zoomed, but i always prefer wide angle compositions anyway. the HD video is quite good. i highly recommend it.


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

SummitAP said:


> Dude. The TS1 big bulky and heavy? Try light, small, and very durable with a great lens, real optical stabilization, good IQ, and HD video. Have you even used the camera you are talking about? 5.3oz vs 4.8oz in your #1 recommendation is a huge weight difference? WTF are you smoking.
> 
> Further, DPreview's reviews are nothing short of excellent. They are essentially industry standard. Bashing them without evidence is attacking your own dwindling credibility. If you think they are too complex and you don't care about important performance factors, maybe you should be using one of these:
> 
> ...


Yes. there is a 1oz difference and a size difference that does effect you when your trying to get an action shot using only one hand while your rocking in the water. Too much blur with the Lumix vs. the Pentax. 
My evidence of the DP review is by reading it! Nothing action in it what-so-ever. They do it by standing in a pool!
Again, this is a relative topic. If you don't like links, don't click on them!


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

raftus said:


> You got me, _i_ _only take pictures of brick walls._ I have never used cameras to make a living, been published, or used them to take action shots. I have no covers to my credit and have never used a camera on a white water rafting trip or used my L lenses capture action sequences.
> 
> Oh wait - I have done all of those things. Try taking a less offensive and more balanced stance and you might get some respect.


I'm not talking about shooting a rapid, try shooting while your in a rapid!


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

SummitAP said:


> Hahahahahaha surfbob has a warning on his website telling people that Amazon.com is a shady vendor and they should buy cameras from his noname website instead.


What a knuckle head. Amazon is not a vendor. The shady people that sell on Amazon are the vendors. In other words. Amazon much like Ebay except there's no bidding.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I'll go ahead and just ignore boob.

buddypdx- have you turned off the digital zoom function in the camera? If not, that could be why it's getting fuzzy while zoomed out. Most Point & shoots give you the option of turning off the digital and only using optical zoom. This keeps the camera from interpolating the pixels beyond where the lens can physically zoom. It won't zoom out as far but you're better off digitally zooming (cropping) on the computer rather than relying on the camera to create the pixels. (The reality is that the camera is zooming just as far but with the digital zoom the camera is creating pixels based on others surrounding them to make it appear as though it zooms farther)
Hope this helps. 
And don't injure your wrist with that extra 1oz. That's pretty heavy. You should probably get a wrist guard.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

surfboob said:


> Amazon is not a vendor. The shady people that sell on Amazon are the vendors. In other words. Amazon much like Ebay except there's no bidding.


Keep on displaying your ignorance. Amazon IS a vendor and they sell cameras. Amazon.com is EXTREMELY reputable. 

They ALSO are a central site for other major stores who may or may not be reputable. Adorama, J&R Music World, Buy, Beach, and Tiger Direct are camera vendors who sell through Amazon and are all extremely reputable.

Amazon.com: Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS1 12MP Digital Camera with 4.6x Wide Angle MEGA Optical Image Stabilized Zoom and 2.7 inch LCD (Silver): Electronics
Buy direct from Amazon.com

Surfbob, you are a no name nobody e-store with no ratings or reputation. Why would anyone buy from you? You also charge ~$100 more for the Panny TS1 than Amazon.com, not to mention B&H Photo and Adorama, the most reputable stores in the photo industry. You might be another fly-by-night scammer.

Split, kook.


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

SummitAP said:


> Keep on displaying your ignorance. Amazon IS a vendor and they sell cameras. Amazon.com is EXTREMELY reputable.
> 
> They ALSO are a central site for other major stores who may or may not be reputable. Adorama, J&R Music World, Buy, Beach, and Tiger Direct are camera vendors who sell through Amazon and are all extremely reputable.
> 
> ...


Okay smart guy. Try buying off that link you provided. You will get scammed! I work with Panansonic and know that price is far below wholesale. Also, good luck on finding customer service. That's ALWAYS a red flag!
And your making my point... different vendors selling on Amazon. Hello... McFly


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

acetomato said:


> I'll go ahead and just ignore boob.
> 
> buddypdx- have you turned off the digital zoom function in the camera? If not, that could be why it's getting fuzzy while zoomed out. Most Point & shoots give you the option of turning off the digital and only using optical zoom. This keeps the camera from interpolating the pixels beyond where the lens can physically zoom. It won't zoom out as far but you're better off digitally zooming (cropping) on the computer rather than relying on the camera to create the pixels. (The reality is that the camera is zooming just as far but with the digital zoom the camera is creating pixels based on others surrounding them to make it appear as though it zooms farther)
> Hope this helps.
> And don't injure your wrist with that extra 1oz. That's pretty heavy. You should probably get a wrist guard.


That's actually an excellent point. I also mention that on my review site but just not as technical.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

surfboob said:


> Okay smart guy. Try buying off that link you provided. You will get scammed! I work with Panansonic and know that price is far below wholesale. Also, good luck on finding customer service. That's ALWAYS a red flag!
> And your making my point... different vendors selling on Amazon. Hello... McFly


OK, let's look at the reseller ratings:
Adorama 9.52/10
B&H Photo 9.72/10
Beach Camera 9.45/10
Tiger Direct 9.01/10
Amazon 7.78/10
surfboob's store: has no rating on any site

Scammed? You are willing to lie through your teeth or out of ignorance to make a buck. That doesn't speak well to buying from your "store." B&H and Adorama are the MOST respected names in the industry with outstanding reputations for customer service. Keep talking shit... you only look stupider. 

I know where I'll look for customer service. B&H has been around for 36 years. Adorama has been around for 30+. They are brick and mortar stores. They'll be there in another 30 years.

surfboob's store: no rating because his website is only 4 months old... will it even exist in a month?

You are a shady dude, surfboob, and a liar. I'll laugh when you get sued for libel by Amazon and the others.


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

SummitAP said:


> OK, let's look at the reseller ratings:
> Adorama 9.52/10
> B&H Photo 9.72/10
> Scammed? These are the MOST respected names in the industry with outstanding reputations for customer service. Keep talking shit... you only look stupider.
> ...


Nope! The website has been around now for 4 years, but it was re-formatted 4 month ago. Not sure where you get your info from but I trust my info from Dun & Bradstreet.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

You've got no ratings, no reviews, no reputation, and nothing to show that your ecommerce is secure or legitimate.
+
You are charging more than the most respected stores in the industry.
+
You are badmouthing the most respected stores in the industry.
+
You are badmouthing a highly respected review site.
+
You, a beach surfer, are badmouthing the camera of choice on a ww kayaking site. Do you even kayak?
=
You are a sketchball moron spammer


----------



## surfboob (Nov 13, 2009)

SummitAP said:


> You've got no ratings, no reviews, no reputation, and nothing to show that your ecommerce is secure or legitimate.
> +
> You are charging more than the most respected stores in the industry.
> +
> ...


Wow! Sound like your off on one of your little tantrums. 
What stores have I bad mouthed besides Amazon? And all I said about DP Review is that they test in a steady pool. That may be good info for steady use but not for a photographer doing action sports while shooting. 
lol... a sketchball moron spammer. What are you, twelve?


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

surfboob said:


> I'm not talking about shooting a rapid, try shooting while your in a rapid!


I have, many times. My DMC-TS1 works great while shooting in rapids - somewhere I am not willing to shoot with my DSLR - mostly because I can't justify the cost of a proper diving enclosure and I have doubts about the zip lock bag type enclosures. And I bought it from Amazon - they had a great price and fast shipping. I have bought a lot of things from Amazon and never had a problem.

I am also not saying that other waterproof cameras aren't good choices, just that after doing my research that I chose the Panasonic DMC-TS1. Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Just saw this posted about another option, don't know anything about the camera though:

Casio's EX-G1 Super Slim Shooter: Shock-Resistant and Waterproof - Casio EX-G1 - Gizmodo


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

surfboob said:


> a sketchball moron spammer.


OK "surfboob," around here a "spammer" is someone who uses a free internet site to advance their commercial enterprise. This appears to be you, who have only posted to this topic and joined up just a few days apparently for that exact purpose. If you continue to post links to your site you'll be banned as a spammer. If you want to advertise your wares on MountainBuzz, send me a PM and we'll work on getting an account set up.

All: 
I've just gone through Surfboob's posts and removed all but a couple of the links to his "camera review" site so that if anyone wants to check it out they still can. I've also deleted the links from his signature line so they don't provide internet search engine optimization value (make it appear higher in Google or other internet searches) to his site.

Also, here's a tip - if you're quoting a spammer that has links embedded in his post, highlight the text that has the embedded link, select the link tool above the text entry window (little green and blue globe with a chain link) and a little box will appear with the internet address for the link. You can then delete the link. That way your quote doesn't add any internet search engine optimization value to their site.

-AH


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Andy H. said:


> OK "surfboob," around here a "spammer" is someone who uses a free internet site to advance their commercial enterprise. This appears to be you, who have only posted to this topic and joined up just a few days apparently for that exact purpose. If you continue to post links to your site you'll be banned as a spammer.
> 
> All: I've just gone through Surfboob's posts and removed all but a couple of the links to his "camera review" site so that if anyone wants to check it out they still can. I've also deleted the links from his signature line so they don't provide internet search engine optimization value to his site.
> 
> -AH


Andy, Nice job! Thank you


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Cheers Andy. Thank you.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Great job Andy! Thanks!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

LOL, I was holding back....thought of his posts as chum. You guys seemed to be enjoying the feeding frenzy.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002ECF3HW/adventurepaddle-20Pentax Optio W80 is on Amazon's black friday list for 199.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Well... bye!


----------

